# Booking restaurant on BF Cap Finisterre



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We are travelling on 'Cap Finisterre' P/mouth-Santander on Friday. 

We do not have right to book restaurant in advance, but only on board.

We are arriving in P/mouth a couple of hours early for some shopping.

Is it possible to go to the ship early and go on board, by foot, to book the restaurant?

Alternatively, is it possible from the reservations office to be 'patched through' by telephone to the restaurant to make a reservation?

'Old Hands' will know. PM will do.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Reservations (f any) can only be made n board, if you get on board early which happens unless you are registered disabled, then make that your first point of call if you want a particular seat e.g. at the side with a sea view. I have never been turned away and have always ended up with seats but not always at the sides as I prefer.

IMO the starter option is spuerb (buffet) and the dessert buffet is also good (if you like desserts which I do not), but the main course is never really as good as the starter and frankly we tend to eat the starter to such an extent that all else is superfluous.

Enjoy your meal, don't forget for Club Voyage MEMBERS there is a 10% reduction, but the wines are NOT cheap.....

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I think the buffet is on the Pont Aven, but the CF restaurant is also vg.

If you are on Club Voyage then you can book a table: https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/...-table-in-the-main-restaurant-before-i-embark

There is an email address on the link which you could try, or try the Live Chat on their website - I've found them very helpful.


----------

